# nest bedding



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i have a couple pregnant mice and i just want to know if i cna give them fluff from like walmart for pillows and that type of stuff


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No, that's dangerous for them; it can be injested or the fibres can wrap round limbs and cut them off. Stick to hay, straw, paper towels or shredded paper


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks cause i seen on google you can give them dryer lint and i was like uuhhhh no cause the lint has soap ressidue and fabric softener on it lol but i wasnt even going to do that


----------

